# Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform



## Aalbubi (4. September 2017)

Moin,

ich habe wirklich unglaublich viel Lust bekommen, das Brandungsangeln auszuprobieren. 

Es gibt schon genug Threads über Brandungsdreibeine und es wird jedesmal eins von Cormoran oder Balzer empfohlen.

Ich habe ein Baugleiches von Jenzi im Laden für 70 Euro gesehen und muss sagen, das ich überhaupt kein Vertrauen in so eins haben würde (da hat jedes extrem Teil gewackelt). 

Könntet ihr mir etwas zu dem Dreibein sagen?

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...MI3P7Jhq6L1gIVSJMbCh0DQgd0EAQYASABEgIuePD_BwE

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wo man Gussformen für Krallenbleie von 170-200g bekommen kann, oder ob man eine bestimmte Form benutzen kann? (Löcher ins Blei bohren könnte ich bei meinem Opa) Ich habe bei 3 kurzen Ansitzen schon zu viele Bleie verloren#q.

Gruß 
Victor


----------



## degl (4. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Hallo Viktor,

habe selbst von der "Balzerversion" jetzt das 3. in Gebrauch und keins hat extrem gewackelt..........was mal wackelte war die obere Strebe, wo die Ruten eingelegt werden und da befindet sich im Kopfteil eine kl. Imbusschraube die ich mal festziehen musste....dann ging es wieder.............

Richtig stabile Brandungsrutenständer sind auch nicht für den Preis der Balzerteile zu bekommen und das von dir gezeigte Teil wird seine "Arbeit" bestimmt tun und der Preis ist akzeptabel#6

gruß degl


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Ich finde die Dinger generell zu teuer. Recht preiswert und auf jeden Fall stabil geht der Eigenbau. Drei Teleskopbesenstiele und etwas Fleiß und das Ding steht. In der Mitte hängt eine Tüte (mit Sand gefüllt) die das Gewicht auf den Ständer bringt. Da fällt nix um.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Ich habe dieses:
https://www.angeln-shop..de/meeresa...erstand-dreibein-brandungsruten-staender.html

Es ist stabiler als es im Geschäft den Anschein hat, da du es am  Strand dann in den Sand drückst oder etwas an den Haken hängst oder ...
Ich habe es sogar bei Sturm aufgestellt: Einfach einen Eimer mit Sand an den Haken und es steht absolut stabil bei stärkstem Wind.
Ansonsten ist es leicht, schnellst aufgebaut und wieder verstaut, was mir sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Aalbubi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Anregungen zum Selbstbau!

Das Cromoran Beach Pod sieht dem Quantum World Champion Pod sehr ähnlich. Nur frage ich mich, ob es trotz fehlender Querstrebe oder Kette stabiler steht, als das Balzer Pod für 45 Euro. Weis jemand ob das Cormoran Pod "angenehmer" beim angeln ist und ob es länger halten würde? Die Plastikadapter für die Buzzerbars lassen mich grübeln.

Gruß 
Victor

ps. welche Bleigussform könnte man nehmen um arretierbare Krallenbleie zu basteln?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (5. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Moin Aalbubi! 

Ich hab ne einfache Zipgußform umgebaut! 

Auf ne Fotosession hab ich jetzt keine Lust!

Wo wohnste denn dann könntest bei mir rumkommen und n Praktikum machen! 

Greetz HH


----------



## Aalbubi (14. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Heute kam mein Brandungsdreibein Cormoran Surf Pod X-treme an. Arretierung für den Buzzerbar oben ist ordentlich schief. Es steht alles andere als stabil. Wird seine Arbeit nicht tun, Rücksendeanforderung an AM Angelsport ist raus. Echt traurig das mein geplantes Angeln jetzt ausfällt. Außerdem viel mir auf, das die Füße unten schon etwas abgenutzt aussahen. Es stand also schonmal irgendwo rum. 80 Euro und so ein Fehler. Echt traurig.


----------



## Aalbubi (14. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Hier ein bild


----------



## Baum1309 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Moin Aalbubi,
 das tut mir leid für dich. Ich hab mir vor kurzem das Spuuky vom Angelcenter Wattenbek gekauft.
 Kostet ja nach Version 120-140€.
 Und du kannst die Rutenablagen, ja nach Wünsch austauschen.
 Hat allerdings ein Packmaß von 1,75m steht aber sehr stabil


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Hallo Aalbubi
Mit etwas Geschick und viel billiger als die Teile vom Angelladen kannst du dir ein Dreibein mit Material aus dem Baumarkt bauen . Meeresangler Schwerin hatte meines Wissens sogar eine Bauanleitung im Board veröffentlicht . Ich habe eines für mich und eins für meine Frau gebaut . Das für mich war das Erste und war einst eine Biilige Rutenablage , welches ich aber bis auf das Drehgelenk um- und neugebaut habe . Bei einem Hammerbiß an Langelands Strand ist es umgekippt und dieses Drehgelenk ist gebrochen #t . Daraus folgt , dieses Teil sollte besonders robust sein . Zum 2. hänge ich keinen Sandsack/Stein oder so mehr an den Haken , sondern habe statt dessen mir Schraubhaken (z.B. zum Hundeanpflocken oder Boote festbinden) besorgt . Die werden in den Untergrund gedreht und mittels Zeltschnur und Spanner am Haken befestigt . Da reißt keiner mehr was um #6.
Uwe


----------



## Tino (15. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Hallo Aalbubi

Meines von der Stange ,machte mich auch nicht glücklich und ich hab es komplett überarbeitet.
Außer dem Gelenk ,ist alles neu überarbeitet.

Vielleicht ist es ja ne Anregung für dich.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309277


----------



## Aalbubi (16. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Danke für die ganzen Anregungen! Ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich eins selber bauen. Dann weiß ich, das es stabil sein wird! 

Ich werde erstmal ein paar Baumärkte abklappern.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Dreibein, welche Gussform*

Ich habe mir bereits meine Krallenbleie angefertigt. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Das macht echt Spaß und nach ein paar Bleien haben sich die Anschaffungskosten schon rentiert (es gibt nur 150g Krallenbleie bei den Läden in meiner Umgebung). Wenn das Geld für das Cormoran Dreibein da ist, werde ich mich um ein Dreibein kümmern.


----------

